# 66 gto with radiator hose on passenger side of radiator



## 2015xdrive (Sep 26, 2018)

New member and I need help determining if radiator and hoses are correct for 66 gto 389 tri power. My upper radiator hose is set up like 65 on right hand side of radiator. is it possible that it is factory correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. '66 Radiators had the upper outlet on the driver's side of the car. The '64 and '65 radiators had both lower and upper outlets on the passenger side of the car. You likely have a '65 radiator. Your water outlet on a '66 will be angled towards the driver's side, if it is the correct outlet. '64-'65's have an outlet angled toward the passenger side.


----------

